# tips to decrease appetite



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Seeing the other poster's desire to increase appetite, I have the opposite problem. I seem to have a heavy appetite. I eat a lot, and when I say a lot I mean A LOT. Plates over plates over plates, and when I am done I feel full. 1 hour later I feel hungry again and eat some snacks. 

Though it seems fine now, it makes me unable to lose weight and stay stagnant (eat a lot & sports moderately = no change).

So any tips, such as certain foods or perhaps pills (if it is safe)?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

coffee suppresses appetite 
are you sure it's real hunger or perhaps psychological? a good way to distinguish between the two is that in real hunger you don't have specific foods you want to eat, but rather anything. Are you obese?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Lay off any white food(sugar, bread, plus any pop or diet pop, junk food) The body seems to crave this garbage. Drink lots of water too.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep. If you're gonna eat, eat meat/protein. No dairy, no processed fluff.

Detach your emotions from your eating habits. (That one's tough).


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Also, some people confuse thirst for hunger, how much water (or other fluids eg juices) do you drink?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Food/drink with artificial sweetener can increase appetite too. Like, drinking a diet soda for example, makes you actually want to eat something sweet or salty after. Not real hunger, just some craving triggered by the shit.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Try not to spike your blood sugar early in the day it's temping for the first few hours (incredibly, incredibly temping) but is a habit that pretty much trains your body to expect that kick and become dysfunctional and incredibly hungry all day.

Caffeine in excess can have a similar effect as sugar, but a small to moderate amount with the right food (protein, ideally) can decrease it but will only backfire if you become dependant on it.


----------



## Nihil_Humani (Aug 18, 2010)

One thing you can do that will certainly take an edge off is determine to drink at least 10 cups of water daily. Get a water bottle. BUT... commit to do it for a month. Drink in the morning and every 2-3 hours thereafter.

You could also have your thyroid levels checked and wellbutrin, a common antidepressant that is also a stop-smoking aid, can also be an addiction-stopper.

Another thing is to the best of your ability eat foods with only a very very high nutrient value i.e. the brownest of black wholegrain breads, canned fish, organic milk, hummus dip. If you also cut out red meat and pork and switch to chicken or fish, that will also help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

water?


----------



## Nihil_Humani (Aug 18, 2010)

Oddly yes. It really works... if you track and make sure you're taking enough. A body without the proper hydration craves food...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Eat a lot of sallad and crispbread before you begin eating your meal, it will help to make you feel full faster and longer.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Coconut oil suppresses appetite and also apple cider vinegar. I wouldn't suggest eating it TOGETHER, I'm simply listing. 

Also you should make a big smoothie for breakfast. Throw a million different kinds of fruits and veggies in there, and then make enough to fill a mason jar.. You'll forget about food for a longgg time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

All of the above. But also portion control. If you are eating more than 3 meals a day, you can easily eat less in each of them.

Make breakfast your biggest meal of the day with lots of protein and fat and let that fuel you for a long time. Then when you eat five more times you can exercise that portion control and eat less overall.

Coffee is not an appetite suppressant for everybody. It makes some people hypoglycemic, which leads them to crave simple carbs all day long. Be careful with coffee if you find yourself getting hungry for sweets after drinking it.

Stay on your feet and off your butt as much as possible. When you are in constant motion you are not thinking about your stomach.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

thatdennis said:


> Seeing the other poster's desire to increase appetite, I have the opposite problem. I seem to have a heavy appetite. I eat a lot, and when I say a lot I mean A LOT. Plates over plates over plates, and when I am done I feel full. 1 hour later I feel hungry again and eat some snacks.
> 
> Though it seems fine now, it makes me unable to lose weight and stay stagnant (eat a lot & sports moderately = no change).
> 
> So any tips, such as certain foods or perhaps pills (if it is safe)?


I would recommend fiber/fibre for appetite suppression, I also think it should be well over 30 grams of fiber a day. Of course you will need to increase this gradually.

I also agree with drinking a lot of water.

Different things work for different people and you might need to experiment to find what works for you. For instance, high protein does not make me feel full for long at all while eating bread leaves me full for quite a long time.

I also recommend gradually and consistently cutting back on the overall amount of food you eat, this results eventually in a greatly reduced appetite and decreased capacity for comfortably tolerating large quantities of food.

At my worst however, only large quantities of fiber (and soups/broths) really stops me from over eating.


----------



## cosmiccapricorn (Jun 2, 2014)

Water, water and more water.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> coffee suppresses appetite
> are you sure it's real hunger or perhaps psychological? a good way to distinguish between the two is that in real hunger you don't have specific foods you want to eat, but rather anything. Are you obese?


I was obese before, but turned muscular. But the weird thing is that after a heavy meal, I have this intense desire for a "dessert". So yes it's psychological.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok so:
1. I am not addicted to coffee nor like it, so that's a no for me.
2. I don't have time to eat breakfast (need to wake up at 5 A.M. to catch the bus, I sleep at 11 or 12)
3. Water does help, but makes me uncomfortable (toilet breaks every 30 minutes to 1 hour), I have tried this and had a fight with my bladder during a road trip, was painful but I won, but not doing it again.

Also in cinemas, that if I drink I have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the movie - it's irritating.

Seriously people? No dairy? No red meat? I need the energy to play rugby and workout


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> Coconut oil suppresses appetite and also apple cider vinegar. I wouldn't suggest eating it TOGETHER, I'm simply listing.
> 
> Also you should make a big smoothie for breakfast. Throw a million different kinds of fruits and veggies in there, and then make enough to fill a mason jar.. You'll forget about food for a longgg time
> 
> ...


But doesn't coconut oil add to fat? 

And for the veggies fruit smoothie thing, is a veggie only smoothie ok? I hate fruits, but I love veggies.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Haydn said:


> I would recommend fiber/fibre for appetite suppression, I also think it should be well over 30 grams of fiber a day. Of course you will need to increase this gradually.
> 
> I also agree with drinking a lot of water.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have tried a high protein diet, but it still makes me hungry. 

Soups/broths do stop me from overeating, but it's impossible to get it during lunches on my canteen, so is there an alternative?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

thatdennis said:


> But doesn't coconut oil add to fat?
> 
> And for the veggies fruit smoothie thing, is a veggie only smoothie ok? I hate fruits, but I love veggies.


Smoothies are a lot more palatable (and smoother) when they contain a banana and some yogurt. But you can use lots of different vegetables in a smoothie. I really like kale and celery and broccoli in my smoothies. 

Don't drink a lot of water at once. Little frequent sips are better for you anyway. When I am running in an ultramarathon, I set my watch timer for 10 minutes and drink a little every time it beeps.

Do you have a desk job? I ask because I rode the bus and train to my desk job for about 20 years. I had to get up at 5 to be at work by 7:30 and once I got there all I did was eat all fucking day. And I got really fat. After quitting that lifestyle, I dropped about 40 pounds in a relatively short period of time because I no longer was stress eating or eating out of habit because I was tied to my desk all day.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

thatdennis said:


> But doesn't coconut oil add to fat?
> 
> And for the veggies fruit smoothie thing, is a veggie only smoothie ok? I hate fruits, but I love veggies.


Top 10 Evidence-Based Health Benefits of Coconut Oil


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay - I would not be encouraging coffee if a person isn't already drinking it because there is a possibility for addiction to that stuff, not to mention - as Lady O.W. Bro and telepariah have said - the craving for sweets can actually increase later on in the day. 

Nor would I encourage Wellbutrin (an antidepressant). Wow. Stay away from psychiatric medicine if you don't need it. 

Water and fiber are definitely two great ways to go, but a commonly overlooked factor is that you might not be getting enough sleep. Your body craves more nutrients when you're sleep deprived. Everyone's unique in how much sleep they need - if you work out, you especially need to be getting adequate sleep and rest for your body. Me personally, getting 6 hours every night can lead to a deficit - I'm one of those babies who needs 8 or 9.

There are root and herb supplements that might also help.


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

this is such an unhealthy thread i gotta say! you guys, if you wanna gain fitness, health and amazing body you gotta change the stuff you're eating not by decreasing your appetite ut by eating the right food! don't get sick and nearly dead get healthy instead  )


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

thatdennis said:


> Seeing the other poster's desire to increase appetite, I have the opposite problem. I seem to have a heavy appetite. I eat a lot, and when I say a lot I mean A LOT. Plates over plates over plates, and when I am done I feel full. 1 hour later I feel hungry again and eat some snacks.
> 
> Though it seems fine now, it makes me unable to lose weight and stay stagnant (eat a lot & sports moderately = no change).
> 
> So any tips, such as certain foods or perhaps pills (if it is safe)?


Q: You crave a lot of sweets? If so, this could be symptomatic of needing dopamine (or symptomatic of being human). You could remedy this by eating more stuff that has tyrosine in it (precursor to dopamine), or you could try supplementing 500-1,000 mg of l-tyrosine every other morning, taking every third week off so as to avoid down-regulation.

Alternatively there's also l-tryptophan which is a weaker form of 5-HTP (precursor to serotonin) which is a known appetite suppressant. l-tryptophan is preferable over 5-HTP mainly because premature metabolizing 5-HTP can cause serotonin syndrome, which can cause enlarged heart valves, which is a prime example of bigger not necessarily being better as it can fucking kill you.

hope this helps.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

thatdennis said:


> Yes, I have tried a high protein diet, but it still makes me hungry.
> 
> Soups/broths do stop me from overeating, but it's impossible to get it during lunches on my canteen, so is there an alternative?



You could consider carrying it in some sort of thermal flask/bottle. I do not think water helps much with appetite suppression unless you are actually thirsty. The broth is definitely worth carrying around if you can.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

thatdennis said:


> Ok so:
> 1. I am not addicted to coffee nor like it, so that's a no for me.
> *2. I don't have time to eat breakfast (need to wake up at 5 A.M. to catch the bus, I sleep at 11 or 12)*
> 3. Water does help, but makes me uncomfortable (toilet breaks every 30 minutes to 1 hour), I have tried this and had a fight with my bladder during a road trip, was painful but I won, but not doing it again.
> ...


Why do you go to bed so late? I know that when I don't get enough sleep, I tend to overeat because certain foods give me energy, even if it's a bag of chips.

About the water, that's up to you. The standard is 8 cups of water a day for the average person, but it can be slightly more for those who lead active lifestyles. Drink a cup every hour- you are awake for around 16 hours a day, anyway.



thatdennis said:


> But doesn't coconut oil add to fat?
> 
> And for the veggies fruit smoothie thing, is a veggie only smoothie ok? I hate fruits, but I love veggies.


There is such thing as good fats. Coconut oil, olive oil, avocados, nuts, peanut butter, soymilk, and so on are all healthy sources of fat, and you NEED fat to survive. Cake is a bad source of fat; sunflower seeds are not. Big difference. roud:


----------



## azumiii (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes. Drink up a lot when your about to have a meal. It will send signals to your brain that you are full already


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> I was obese before, but turned muscular.


What's bothering you about the amount of food you eat? 

Have you ever counted up how many calories you eat in a day?

What about how many calories you burn in a day?

It really comes down to math. If you burn more calories than you eat, you lose weight. If you eat more calories than you burn you gain weight.

There are many on the internet, but I like Scooby's for calculating calories in/out:

Accurate Calorie Calculator - Scooby's Home Workouts

and Myfitnesspal.com for tracking daily calories and exercise.

You may want to look at what you are eating first, then determine where you want to be and plan a route to get there.



-ZDD


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

telepariah said:


> Smoothies are a lot more palatable (and smoother) when they contain a banana and some yogurt. But you can use lots of different vegetables in a smoothie. I really like kale and celery and broccoli in my smoothies.
> 
> Don't drink a lot of water at once. Little frequent sips are better for you anyway. When I am running in an ultramarathon, I set my watch timer for 10 minutes and drink a little every time it beeps.
> 
> Do you have a desk job? I ask because I rode the bus and train to my desk job for about 20 years. I had to get up at 5 to be at work by 7:30 and once I got there all I did was eat all fucking day. And I got really fat. After quitting that lifestyle, I dropped about 40 pounds in a relatively short period of time because I no longer was stress eating or eating out of habit because I was tied to my desk all day.


Well no, but you could equate it like that. I usually stay on my desk a lot browsing and playing games with friends, so yes I could spend almost the whole day on the desk if I'm lazy. Though everyday I walk a lot up and down floors, and do sports thrice a week.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

SugarForBreakfast said:


> Okay - I would not be encouraging coffee if a person isn't already drinking it because there is a possibility for addiction to that stuff, not to mention - as Lady O.W. Bro and telepariah have said - the craving for sweets can actually increase later on in the day.
> 
> Nor would I encourage Wellbutrin (an antidepressant). Wow. Stay away from psychiatric medicine if you don't need it.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is seriously helpful. I just realized that I do eat more if I consistently am sleep deprived.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> What's bothering you about the amount of food you eat?
> 
> Have you ever counted up how many calories you eat in a day?
> 
> ...


Yes thankyou for the suggestion. I have tried that, but gave up as most of the food I eat aren't even listed on the calorie trackers I use.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

thatdennis said:


> Ok so:
> 1. I am not addicted to coffee nor like it, so that's a no for me.
> 2. I don't have time to eat breakfast (need to wake up at 5 A.M. to catch the bus, I sleep at 11 or 12)
> 3. Water does help, but makes me uncomfortable (toilet breaks every 30 minutes to 1 hour), I have tried this and had a fight with my bladder during a road trip, was painful but I won, but not doing it again.
> ...


first off, you dont need to listen to everyone, especially not when you're being recommended anti-addiction meds or dopamine supplements for simple food cravings. 

second, drinking water is definitely an important thing. if you need to take toilet breaks every 30 minutes i'd have a look at that before anything!! since most people could do 6 hours without a toilet... especially pay attention to bladder infection and other causes of overactivity. it's worth looking into and may increase quality of life beyond just appetite control. 

3rd, breakfast is definitely important. any chance you can make yourself breakfast before you sleep, and eat it while in the bus? 

4th, red meat is good, especially when you do sports. protein y'know. wouldnt drop it from your diet regardless.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

thatdennis said:


> Seeing the other poster's desire to increase appetite, I have the opposite problem. I seem to have a heavy appetite. I eat a lot, and when I say a lot I mean A LOT. Plates over plates over plates, and when I am done I feel full. 1 hour later I feel hungry again and eat some snacks.
> 
> Though it seems fine now, it makes me unable to lose weight and stay stagnant (eat a lot & sports moderately = no change).
> 
> So any tips, such as certain foods or perhaps pills (if it is safe)?


You don't want to go with pills. It's just an all-around flawed approach.

My best advice is to go on a crash diet for a few days - set out everything you're going to eat that day (do it the night before if you have to) and ONLY eat what's there. I went on a "diet" (read was too broke to buy many groceries) of rice and veggies and cereal with milk. I only ate about two small meals all day.

Your goal should be to NOT GET FULL. Stay a little hungry all the time - always save room for the food you're going to resist eating.
Don't go crazy and go on a terrible diet for days, but do something to wake yourself up to what actually being hungry feels like and how much/little you can eat and still function. You'd be surprised how little food you really need. 

On an unrelated note, I used to get massively hungry before I knew about all my food allergies when I ate allergens, and I was more overweight than I am now. 

Whatever you do, good luck! And remember, nothing tastes as good as skinny feels.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

thatdennis said:


> Seeing the other poster's desire to increase appetite, I have the opposite problem. I seem to have a heavy appetite. I eat a lot, and when I say a lot I mean A LOT. Plates over plates over plates, and when I am done I feel full. 1 hour later I feel hungry again and eat some snacks.
> 
> Though it seems fine now, it makes me unable to lose weight and stay stagnant (eat a lot & sports moderately = no change).
> 
> So any tips, such as certain foods or perhaps pills (if it is safe)?


See if you can get some seaweed salad or other means of iodine into your diet. Your reserves may be low, thereby affecting the function of your thyroid. Also eat whole foods that are fibrous consistently. Cut back on marijuana if that's your thing


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunshine Boy said:


> See if you can get some seaweed salad or other means of iodine into your diet. Your reserves may be low, thereby affecting the function of your thyroid. Also eat whole foods that are fibrous consistently. Cut back on marijuana if that's your thing


Hmm do fibers really help that much? And what kind of food are fibers usually (asides from whole grains)? And how does iodine help? thanks.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

OK I have tried experimenting on green tea/rice tea, as water is highly recommended here. It has worked for the rice tea, but I still am wondering about the green tea. Does it really help reduce fat and suppress appetite? I drink the hot tea - hot water with tea leaves.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

thatdennis said:


> Hmm do fibers really help that much? And what kind of food are fibers usually (asides from whole grains)? And how does iodine help? thanks.


Fiber is in plant foods. It is necessary because it slows the digestion of the calories, leaving you with less hunger pangs. I would recommend staying away from grains as much as possible, they are not necessary and actually destructive to human health regardless of the fiber content. Iodine is needed by the thyroid gland, which has a great deal to do with metabolism regulation.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

try becoming depressed, that always ruins my appetite


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

I second water. 

Another strategy is to limit the food you have to within reaching distance. i.e. make it inconvenient for you to eat and laziness will set in. Also ration your meals so that you can't eat more than what you've cooked.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Tapeworms
Illegal amphetamines (cocaine, crack, crystal meth)
Legal amphetamines (adderall, Ritalin, etc.)
Being under extreme stress
Being heartbroken
Nasty smells
Depression
Being very ill
Smoking, dipping (nicotine)
Coffee 10 cups

Or drinking lots of water, being well hydrated.

Don't watch The Food Network, I know people who watch this nonstop...I don't get it. I love food, but some people love it way too much. Moderation is artform.

Also, I will be lambasted for this extremely unpopular opinion, but having breakfast actually increases my appetite throughout the day...just sayin . I agree, it's a very important meal.

Going to a gym and seeing people who are in great shape makes me less hungry as well (and more health conscious).

:kitteh:


----------

